# Need Reliance 2G Pack Info WB



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2011)

Please help!
I'm looking for GPRS pack of high data limit with good speed and must support p2p.
I want to know about all 2G GPRS pack(price,data limit,validity) available in Kolkata/WB.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 10, 2011)

For Rs. 99 you will get 6 GB data usage and one month validity with Reliance GSM.
Reliance offers one of the highest amounts of data usage, only docomo offers this much on a monthly pack, but docomo's speeds are pathetic.
I've heard Vodafone's speeds are pretty good and Airtel is good too. both offer 2 GB usage for Rs. 98
Aircel also has a similar plan, but speeds are not comparable to these.

If you get a new Reliance connection, you can get 1 GB per month for 3 months, that too 3G usage, speeds are just awesome. But I don't know the amount with which you have to do the first recharge, you can consult reliance cc


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> If you get a new Reliance connection, you can get 1 GB per month for 3 months, that too 3G usage, speeds are just awesome. But I don't know the amount with which you have to do the first recharge, you can consult reliance cc



U mean new SIM ?
Even at Rs.100/- this could be great deal.
I have to search.
I don't know if there any limit for number of connection per user.

Thanks for reply!
So,6GB is the best VFM GPRS plan for max data ?
Actually I saw some where that 20Gb for Rs.178/-,may that's not true ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 11, 2011)

i heard that you can use 3g service with 2g plans..... call customer care......


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 11, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> i heard that you can use 3g service with 2g plans..... call customer care......



lol... even if you could, CC would never tell you, coz that would make 3G connections useless.

Initially when 3G services were launched, this used to happen. I myself tried it once with BSNL. however, it was gradually sorted out by all companies. Before I ported my number from Docomo, I was using another reliance sim, I changed the network to UMTS but would still get GPRS speeds only coz I'd have recharged with 2G pack.

I don't know if any company is offering 20GB usage, but I'd have to say 2G speeds are not enough to use up even 6 GB, so 20 GB would be useless anyways.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea,20GB could be useless at that low speed.




Tech.Masti said:


> i heard that you can use 3g service with 2g plans..... call customer care......



Lol!
U don't have to talk to CC for that.
Just change ur network to 3G and u r done.
Only u will get 7-8kBps speed this time.....


----------

